# New: Graffiti Wall



## Chris (Oct 18, 2006)

Bored?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/wall.php

I was.


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 18, 2006)

That's awsome!


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks, there goes another 5 or so minutes of each day


----------



## Drew (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, I'm easily amused.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 18, 2006)

That is cool. Be nice if you could choose the style and font..


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> That is cool. Be nice if you could choose the style and font..



Neg. It's too stupid to put any actual work into.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 18, 2006)

Chris


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 22, 2006)

numbers dont work (show up as blanks)
non-letter characters dont work (¥ shows up as a blank)


----------



## Shannon (Oct 22, 2006)

neat!


----------



## Ken (Oct 22, 2006)

loved it. Does the canvas erase itself each day?


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> numbers dont work (show up as blanks)
> non-letter characters dont work (¥ shows up as a blank)



Yeah, I think it's a truetype font thing. I'd fix it, but the thing's so silly, there's really no point.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> loved it. Does the canvas erase itself each day?



Nah, mods/me can erase it if it gets too cluttered.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice one, Chris.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 23, 2006)

Cleared. Round 2!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2006)

aww, i keep getting red paint that doesn't show up for shit 

i must be an inexperienced hooligan!


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 25, 2006)

this is really stupid....i like it


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Oct 25, 2006)

Its ace, but the red paint sucks, because you can't read it!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2006)

It goes in spurts. When I first put it up, everything was green.

Also, those of you complaining about (insert complaint here), I don't care, it's supposed to be stupid.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> Also, those of you complaining about (insert complaint here), I don't care, it's supposed to be stupid.



I'd like to complain about that comment


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2006)

Lozek said:


> I'd like to complain about that comment



 Burn in hell.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 25, 2006)

Only if hell is within the proscribed heat parameters stated in their peoples charter, otherwise I would have to complain to the relevant authorities.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2006)

Hm. I'm not sure on that, you'd have to ask Ken.


----------

